# heavy duty - automotive connectors(Remote start)



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum 

I have a viper alarm with an 8pin heavy duty connector for the remote start function. It is now housed in a IP67 case for (some) off roading protection 

I am looking for a 8 pin automotive connector (not to fit the viper) which i can add to the loom to connect and disconnect the viper alarm remote start to the loom without having to open the IP case to disconnect.

in essence a heavy duty 8Pin connector (prefer water proof if possible) 

any pointer where I am fine and the Amp rating needed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?> https://www.ebay.com/i/362014124444...MI76m08tHb5QIVUeWGCh1NFg04EAQYASABEgLwo_D_BwE


----------



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Wrench97 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?> https://www.ebay.com/i/362014124444...MI76m08tHb5QIVUeWGCh1NFg04EAQYASABEgLwo_D_BwE


no looking for a wire to wire connector - not loom


----------

